
Show HN: I implemented Deferred Shading - erkaman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB2svwmjGUg
======
erkaman
I'm the author. The source code is here: [https://github.com/Erkaman/cute-
deferred-shading](https://github.com/Erkaman/cute-deferred-shading)

This is a cute little implementation of normal deferred shading. The focus of
this implementation was readability and brevity, so that others can learn from
the code. The entire renderer is only about 1400 lines of C++ code. Note that
there are probably ways in which the implementation can be made faster, but
such optimizations were not performed to keep things brief, and readable.

